# Kayaking Deep Water Rescue Class



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

Michael Gray of Uncommon Adventures will be giving this class on June 5th. Two classes 9am and 1pm. Lowell, Michigan - Stoney Lakeside Park - Bowes Street. Learn all the group rescue and all the necessary skills with one of the most experienced instructors in the state.

More Info:

http://www.fortunebaycompany.com/id19.html


----------

